# CCW Renewal



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I renewed my CCW today in Oakland County. It wasn't due to expire until December, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to renew while it was on my mind. Besides the last time took ninety days and I didn't want to take any chances.

What a pleasant and postive experience this was. I was completely surprised. 

The process is streamlined a little and they are not nearly as anal about every little detail as they were the last time. The lady at the Clerk's office, trying to be helpfull, informed me that renewals were only averaging about eight weeks now and I would be burning off unused time by renewing this early. They were friendly, couteous and just seemed much happier then the first go around. They even have computer generated fingerprints now, although the machine was broken and we still had to use ink for mine.

The only thing I wish they would do is send you the reminders like they used to do years ago when it was time to renew.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

glad to hear it is turning into a pleasant experience i will be turning in my application next week . By the way hows the cabin coming?

Ron


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Still not sure why it takes so long to do a renewal as opposed to a new application. I did my renewal in May and it took about three weeks to get the new license. I pointed out that they had my fingerprints on file and a
background check only takes a few minutes. A 5-year license costs $32 in the Keystone State. All the best...
Gil


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Ron- It's coming along slow , but steady. All that's left are the loft T&G ceiling and the main floor T&G walls, the floor and the wood stove. I'm finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel and actually hope to be able to hunt this year. I'll have to post some pictures when I get a chance, w/o patting myself on the back it looking pretty good!

Gil- The lady at the sherriff's office told me they do not keep the prints because there is no room in the computers. She said they only keep felon's on file. When pressing a little more she said it's more likely that it's because of being able to collect an additional fee upon renewal. Although I paid ony the $105.00 required by the state w/o and additional $15.00 for prints.


----------



## 4pwr (Mar 29, 2001)

How often do you guys carry? What do you do when you pick your kid up from school,go to the bank,and any of the other places it is not allowed. It seems to me sooner or later you are going to accidently walk into the wrong place with it. How about carrying it. Is it a pain? What's the attitude of your prosecuter if you feel the need to put it in your hand against someone much less use it. I like the idea but questions like this keep me from going CCW.


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

I carry all the time. The few time I go somewhere the I couldn't carry I locked up in a lock-box in my car. I have had three run-ins with police since I started carrying. All three time the officers have been very pleasant to deal with. The only exception was a Mi State Trooper. And all he did was that my firearm and run the numbers on it. the other times all they did was look at my CPL and hand it right back to me. Never even asked to see my firearm. 

Has anyone renewed in WACO yet? I need to get started on it and was wondering if the have got there [email protected]#$ together yet?


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Since it is a 24-hour license and I am the Emergency Management Director for my township. When I come to a place where carrying is not permitted (like the post office) the handgun is locked in my vehicle until I return. I believe it is better to have the gun and not need it, then to need the gun and not have it. I live in a rural area and the greatest problem to date has been the frequent encounter with what appeared to have been rabid animals. All the best...
Gil


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I have had my general carry permit for three years and have probably carried about three times, not counting when it is in the truck under the seat. The biggest single reason I applied for a general carry permit was because the exsisting laws prior to having the right to carry were so ambiguous. Having a CCW removes all the questions of when I can carry in the car or afield.


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

4pwr......just a quick note to correct a little error on your part.
You can carry in banks, credit unions etc. etc.
See below: taken from the Mi. State Police website......

Pistol Free Areas
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beginning July 1, 2001, individuals licensed to carry a concealed pistol by Michigan or another state will be prohibited from carrying a concealed pistol in the following areas:

Schools or school property but may carry while in a vehicle on school property while dropping off or picking up if a parent or legal guardian

Public or private day care center, public or private child caring agency, or public or private child placing agency.

Sports arena or stadium

A tavern where the primary source of income is the sale of alcoholic liquor by the glass consumed on the premises 

Any property or facility owned or operated by a church, synagogue, mosque, temple, or other place of worship, unless the presiding official allows concealed weapons

An entertainment facility that the individual knows or should know has a seating capacity of 2,500 or more

A hospital

A dormitory or classroom of a community college, college, or university

A Casino


Premises does not include parking areas of the above places 


A pistol is subject to immediate seizure if the CCW permit holder is carrying a pistol in a "pistol free" area. The following penalties may also be imposed: 
First offense: State Civil Infraction, $500 fine, CCW permit suspended 6 months 
Second offense: 90-day misdemeanor, $1000 fine, CCW permit revoked 
Third and subsequent offenses: 4-year felony, $5000 fine, CCW permit revoked 
Furthermore, effective March 29, 2001, per Administrative Order 2001-1 of the Michigan Supreme Court: 
"Weapons are not permitted in any courtroom, office, or other space used for official court business or by judicial employees unless the chief judge or other person designated by the chief judge has given prior approval consistent with the courts written policy."


I know about the Federal law saying you may not carry in a FEDERAL bank.
I don't personally go to a Federal bank, ever for that reason. Besides, the closest one to me is downtown Detroit and I try avoid exposure as much as possible.


-LB


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

4pwr:
I carry everywhere I legally can outside of work...I work in a jail and in court settings.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

What is required for renewl? I was under the impression you had to go back through the training course again?

Jeff


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

its a 2 hr refresher course i think


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Skibum,

You do not have to repeat the class, you do have to sign an affidavit that you reviewed rules and had some range time as described below.

Applicant must complete minimum 3 hours review and at
least 1-hour range within the 6 months prior to applying for
renewal.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i am curious how often do we in michigan have to renew our ccw. 

i am planning on taking the class and get my ccw in the near future, i am laid off right now and just cant afford it.

later, dave


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

Five (5) years.
It's worth every penny.

-LB


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Leadbouncer-

I see you were a Submariner, what boat were you on? My son was assigned to the Pennsylvania for a while before they moved him to Bethesda.


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

Nailer,

Both, boomers and hunter/killers.........
PM sent.

-LB


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Is it possible to get a ccw for hunting purposes only? Some of the laws in Michigan prohibit carrying a weapon afield during certain seasons and I understand that is because some people reck if for the rest of us. I have been charged by deer and run into bear when walking to and from my bow stand. Most of this happens during archery season and fortunely I am young enough to still move fast (or stand very still) but I have been thinking it would be nice to have one just in case.

This will also be my first season with my new deer tracking dog and weapons are not allowed when tracking with a dog. Seems senseless to me that I will not be able to put an animal out of commission if it is needed. 

Just wondering how the laws work or if a ccw will even help me in this situation.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

You used to be able to get a target & hunting, limited carry permit, but I believe since the law has changed it is no longer available. Besides it was so ambiguous it still left you open to an LEO"s interpretation. The new permit removes all questions and is much more straight forward as to where and when you can carry and it is only slightly more work to obtain, except you do not have to go before a board of review and have a LEO or politicians approval first.

Go for the general ccw and feel blessed they changed the law!


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

SPH said:


> Is it possible to get a ccw for hunting purposes only? Some of the laws in Michigan prohibit carrying a weapon afield during certain seasons and I understand that is because some people reck if for the rest of us. I have been charged by deer and run into bear when walking to and from my bow stand. Most of this happens during archery season and fortunely I am young enough to still move fast (or stand very still) but I have been thinking it would be nice to have one just in case.
> 
> This will also be my first season with my new deer tracking dog and weapons are not allowed when tracking with a dog. Seems senseless to me that I will not be able to put an animal out of commission if it is needed.
> 
> Just wondering how the laws work or if a ccw will even help me in this situation.


It is illegal to carry any firearm while bow hunting. See this thread by Boher.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35446&highlight=ccw


----------

